# Xorg Startfehler (fglrx.ko is missing) [solved]

## Zeromsu

Hallo,

nachdem ich es geschafft habe meinen fglrx-Treiber korrekt zu emergen (hier), habe ich ein Problem mit Xorg.

Wenn ich

```

startX

```

ausführe erscheint eine Menge Text und anschließend wird der Bildschirm schwarz. Der Bildschirm bleibt auch schwarz und Xorg lässt sich nicht mehr beenden (nur RESET-Knopf und ein zeitgesteuertes shutdown funktionieren).

Die Log-Datei von Xorg enthält folgendes:

```

[   274.903] 

X.Org X Server 1.13.1

Release Date: 2012-12-13

[   274.903] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[   274.904] Build Operating System: Linux 3.5.7-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[   274.904] Current Operating System: Linux localhost 3.5.7-gentoo #1 SMP Thu Dec 27 22:43:20 Local time zone must be set--see zic  x86_64

[   274.904] Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sdc3

[   274.904] Build Date: 05 January 2013  02:05:52PM

[   274.904]  

[   274.904] Current version of pixman: 0.28.0

[   274.904]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[   274.904] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[   274.905] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Jan 13 14:30:14 2013

[   274.938] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[   274.939] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   274.966] (==) ServerLayout "aticonfig Layout"

[   274.966] (**) |-->Screen "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" (0)

[   274.966] (**) |   |-->Monitor "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

[   274.967] (**) |   |-->Device "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

[   274.967] (==) Automatically adding devices

[   274.967] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[   274.967] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[   274.988] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

[   274.988]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   274.988] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[   274.988]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   274.988] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[   274.988]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   274.988] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[   274.988]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   274.988] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

[   274.988]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   274.988] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

[   274.988]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   274.988] (==) FontPath set to:

   

[   274.988] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[   274.988] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[   274.988] (II) Loader magic: 0x80ec00

[   274.988] (II) Module ABI versions:

[   274.988]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[   274.988]    X.Org Video Driver: 13.1

[   274.988]    X.Org XInput driver : 18.0

[   274.988]    X.Org Server Extension : 7.0

[   274.989] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1002:68be:1458:21d6 rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xfdac0000/131072, I/O @ 0x0000ce00/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[   274.989] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[   274.990] Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[   274.990] Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[   274.990] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[   274.990] Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[   274.990] Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[   274.990] Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[   274.990] Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[   274.990] Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[   274.990] Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[   274.990] Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[   274.990] Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[   274.990] Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[   274.991] Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[   274.991] Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[   274.991] Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[   274.991] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[   274.991] Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[   274.991] Initializing built-in extension RECORD

[   274.991] Initializing built-in extension DPMS

[   274.991] Initializing built-in extension X-Resource

[   274.991] Initializing built-in extension XVideo

[   274.991] Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[   274.991] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[   274.991] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA

[   274.991] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI

[   274.992] Initializing built-in extension DRI2

[   274.992] (II) "glx" will be loaded by default.

[   274.992] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[   275.062] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[   275.090] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   275.090]    compiled for 1.13.1, module version = 1.0.0

[   275.090]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 7.0

[   275.090] (==) AIGLX enabled

[   275.090] Loading extension GLX

[   275.090] (II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

[   275.117] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

[   275.246] (II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - AMD Technologies Inc."

[   275.246]    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 9.1.11

[   275.246]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   275.246] (II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

[   275.246] (II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

[   275.246] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

[   275.293] (II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - AMD Technologies Inc."

[   275.293]    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 9.1.11

[   275.293] (II) AMD Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:9.01.11

[   275.293] (II) AMD Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: UNSUPPORTED-9.01.8                   

[   275.293] (II) AMD Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Dec  2 2012 02:19:57

[   275.293] (--) using VT number 7

[   275.298] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fglrx

[   275.358] (II) Loading PCS database from /etc/ati/amdpcsdb /etc/ati/amdpcsdb.default

[   275.360] ukiDynamicMajor: failed to open /proc/ati/major

[   275.360] ukiDynamicMajor: failed to open /proc/ati/major

[   275.373] (--) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x68BE) found

[   275.398] (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:0:0) found

[   275.398] (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:2:0) found

[   275.398] (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:7:0) found

[   275.398] (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:9:0) found

[   275.398] (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:10:0) found

[   275.398] (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:17:0) found

[   275.398] (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:18:0) found

[   275.398] (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:18:1) found

[   275.398] (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:18:2) found

[   275.398] (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:0) found

[   275.398] (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:1) found

[   275.398] (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:2) found

[   275.398] (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:0) found

[   275.398] (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:1) found

[   275.398] (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:2) found

[   275.398] (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:3) found

[   275.398] (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:4) found

[   275.398] (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:5) found

[   275.398] (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@1:0:1) found

[   275.399] (II) AMD Video driver is running on a device belonging to a group targeted for this release

[   275.418] (II) AMD Video driver is unsigned

[   275.418] (II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x836d30

[   275.418] (II) fglrx(0): === [xdl_xs113_atiddxPreInit] === begin

[   275.418] (II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

[   275.418] (II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

[   275.418] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

[   275.431] (II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   275.431]    compiled for 1.13.1, module version = 0.1.0

[   275.431]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 13.1

[   275.431] (**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[   275.431] (II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

[   275.431] (==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[   275.431] (**) fglrx(0): Option "DPMS" "true"

[   275.431] (==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

[   275.431] (II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB 

[   275.431] (==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

[   275.459] (II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

[   275.459] (II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

[   275.459] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

[   275.459] (II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - AMD Technologies Inc."

[   275.459]    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 9.1.11

[   275.460] ukiDynamicMajor: failed to open /proc/ati/major

[   275.460] ukiDynamicMajor: failed to open /proc/ati/major

[   275.460] (**) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

[   275.460] (**) fglrx(0): AMD 2D Acceleration Architecture enabled

[   275.460] (--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series " (Chipset = 0x68be)

[   275.460] (--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1458, PciSubDevice = 0x21d6)

[   275.460] (==) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original AMD

[   275.460] (--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xd0000000

[   275.460] (--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xfdac0000

[   275.460] (--) fglrx(0): I/O port at 0x0000ce00

[   275.460] (==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000

[   275.467] (II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

[   275.562] (II) Loading sub module "vbe"

[   275.562] (II) LoadModule: "vbe"

[   275.562] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libvbe.so

[   275.579] (II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   275.579]    compiled for 1.13.1, module version = 1.1.0

[   275.579]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 13.1

[   275.579] (II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected

[   275.579] (II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

[   275.579] (II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB

[   275.579] (II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI ATOMBIOS

[   275.579] (II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 12.13

[   275.579] (II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: (C) 1988-2005, ATI Technologies Inc. 

[   275.579] (II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: JUNIPER

[   275.579] (II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

[   275.617] (II) fglrx(0): AMD Video BIOS revision 9 or later detected

[   275.617] (--) fglrx(0): Video RAM: 1048576 kByte, Type: GDDR5

[   275.617] (II) fglrx(0): PCIE card detected

[   275.617] (--) fglrx(0): Using per-process page tables (PPPT) as GART.

[   275.617] (WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

[   275.617] (II) fglrx(0): [FB] MC range(MCFBBase = 0xf00000000, MCFBSize = 0x40000000)

[   275.617] (II) fglrx(0): RandR 1.2 support is enabled!

[   275.617] (II) fglrx(0): RandR 1.2 rotation support is enabled!

[   275.617] (==) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

[   275.617] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[   275.617] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[   275.617] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[   275.635] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   275.635]    compiled for 1.13.1, module version = 1.0.0

[   275.635]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[   275.635] (II) Loading sub module "ddc"

[   275.635] (II) LoadModule: "ddc"

[   275.635] (II) Module "ddc" already built-in

[   275.761] (II) fglrx(0): Output DFP1 using monitor section aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0

[   275.761] (II) fglrx(0): Output DFP2 has no monitor section

[   275.761] (II) fglrx(0): Output DFP3 has no monitor section

[   275.761] (II) fglrx(0): Output DFP4 has no monitor section

[   275.761] (II) fglrx(0): Output CRT1 has no monitor section

[   275.761] (II) fglrx(0): Output CRT2 has no monitor section

[   275.761] (II) Loading sub module "ddc"

[   275.761] (II) LoadModule: "ddc"

[   275.761] (II) Module "ddc" already built-in

[   275.761] (II) fglrx(0): Connected Display0: DFP2

[   275.761] (II) fglrx(0):  Display0: Failed to get EDID information. 

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): EDID for output DFP1

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): EDID for output DFP2

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: AOC  Model: 2343  Serial#: 1642

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Year: 2012  Week: 20

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Digital Display Input

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 51  vert.: 29

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.20

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): DPMS capabilities: Off

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.648 redY: 0.339   greenX: 0.282 greenY: 0.603

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.143 blueY: 0.070   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Supported established timings:

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): 720x400@70Hz

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): 640x480@60Hz

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): 640x480@67Hz

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): 640x480@72Hz

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): 640x480@75Hz

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): 800x600@56Hz

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): 800x600@60Hz

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): 800x600@72Hz

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): 800x600@75Hz

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): 832x624@75Hz

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@60Hz

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@70Hz

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@75Hz

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Supported standard timings:

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): #2: hsize: 1440  vsize 900  refresh: 60  vid: 149

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): #3: hsize: 1680  vsize 1050  refresh: 60  vid: 179

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): #4: hsize: 1920  vsize 1080  refresh: 60  vid: 49361

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Supported detailed timing:

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): clock: 148.5 MHz   Image Size:  509 x 286 mm

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 2008  h_sync_end 2052 h_blank_end 2200 h_border: 0

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): v_active: 1080  v_sync: 1084  v_sync_end 1089 v_blanking: 1125 v_border: 0

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Ranges: V min: 55 V max: 75 Hz, H min: 30 H max: 83 kHz, PixClock max 175 MHz

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Monitor name: 2343

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Serial No: AOYC59A001642

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Supported detailed timing:

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): clock: 27.0 MHz   Image Size:  509 x 286 mm

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): h_active: 720  h_sync: 736  h_sync_end 798 h_blank_end 858 h_border: 0

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): v_active: 480  v_sync: 489  v_sync_end 495 v_blanking: 525 v_border: 0

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Supported detailed timing:

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): clock: 74.2 MHz   Image Size:  509 x 286 mm

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1390  h_sync_end 1430 h_blank_end 1650 h_border: 0

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): v_active: 720  v_sync: 725  v_sync_end 730 v_blanking: 750 v_border: 0

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Supported detailed timing:

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): clock: 27.0 MHz   Image Size:  509 x 286 mm

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): h_active: 720  h_sync: 736  h_sync_end 798 h_blank_end 858 h_border: 0

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): v_active: 480  v_sync: 489  v_sync_end 495 v_blanking: 525 v_border: 0

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Supported detailed timing:

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): clock: 27.0 MHz   Image Size:  509 x 286 mm

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): h_active: 720  h_sync: 732  h_sync_end 796 h_blank_end 864 h_border: 0

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): v_active: 576  v_sync: 581  v_sync_end 586 v_blanking: 625 v_border: 0

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Number of EDID sections to follow: 1

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): EDID (in hex):

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0):    00ffffffffffff0005e343236a060000

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0):    1416010380331d782a3585a656489a24

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0):    125054bfef00814081809500b300d1c0

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0):    010101010101023a801871382d40582c

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0):    4500fd1e1100001e000000fd00374b1e

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0):    5311000a202020202020000000fc0032

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0):    3334330a2020202020202020000000ff

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0):    00414f59433539413030313634320145

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Printing probed modes for output DFP2

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x60.0  148.50  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz eP)

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x50.0  148.50  1920 2448 2492 2640  1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (56.2 kHz e)

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x59.9  148.35  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (67.4 kHz e)

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x60.0   74.25  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1085 1095 1125 interlace +hsync +vsync (33.8 kHz e)

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x50.0   74.25  1920 2448 2492 2640  1080 1085 1095 1125 interlace +hsync +vsync (28.1 kHz e)

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x59.9   74.18  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1085 1095 1125 interlace +hsync +vsync (33.7 kHz e)

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1776x1000"x50.0  148.50  1776 2304 2348 2640  1000 1004 1009 1125 +hsync +vsync (56.2 kHz ez)

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1776x1000"x59.9  148.35  1776 1864 1908 2200  1000 1004 1009 1125 +hsync +vsync (67.4 kHz ez)

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1776x1000"x50.0   74.25  1776 2304 2348 2640  1000 1005 1015 1125 interlace +hsync +vsync (28.1 kHz ez)

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1776x1000"x59.9   74.18  1776 1864 1908 2200  1000 1005 1015 1125 interlace +hsync +vsync (33.7 kHz ez)

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x50.0  148.50  1680 2448 2492 2640  1050 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (56.2 kHz e)

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x60.0  146.25  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1053 1059 1089 -hsync +vsync (65.3 kHz e)

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1400x1050"x50.0  148.50  1400 2448 2492 2640  1050 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (56.2 kHz e)

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1400x1050"x60.0  146.25  1400 1784 1960 2240  1050 1053 1059 1089 -hsync +vsync (65.3 kHz e)

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1600x900"x50.0  148.50  1600 2448 2492 2640  900 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (56.2 kHz e)

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1600x900"x60.0  146.25  1600 1784 1960 2240  900 1053 1059 1089 -hsync +vsync (65.3 kHz e)

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1360x1024"x50.0  148.50  1360 2448 2492 2640  1024 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (56.2 kHz e)

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1360x1024"x60.0  146.25  1360 1784 1960 2240  1024 1053 1059 1089 -hsync +vsync (65.3 kHz e)

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x50.0  148.50  1280 2448 2492 2640  1024 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (56.2 kHz e)

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x75.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz e)

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz e)

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1440x900"x50.0  148.50  1440 2448 2492 2640  900 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (56.2 kHz e)

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1440x900"x60.0  106.50  1440 1520 1672 1904  900 903 909 934 -hsync +vsync (55.9 kHz e)

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x960"x50.0  148.50  1280 2448 2492 2640  960 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (56.2 kHz e)

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x960"x60.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz e)

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x768"x50.0  148.50  1280 2448 2492 2640  768 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (56.2 kHz e)

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x768"x60.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  768 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz e)

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x720"x60.0   74.25  1280 1390 1430 1650  720 725 730 750 +hsync +vsync (45.0 kHz e)

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x720"x50.0   74.25  1280 1720 1760 1980  720 725 730 750 +hsync +vsync (37.5 kHz e)

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x720"x59.9   74.18  1280 1390 1430 1650  720 725 730 750 +hsync +vsync (45.0 kHz e)

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"x50.0  148.50  1024 2448 2492 2640  768 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (56.2 kHz e)

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"x75.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz e)

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"x70.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz e)

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz e)

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x648"x50.0   74.25  1152 1592 1632 1980  648 653 658 750 +hsync +vsync (37.5 kHz ez)

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x648"x59.9   74.18  1152 1262 1302 1650  648 653 658 750 +hsync +vsync (45.0 kHz ez)

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"x50.0  148.50  800 2448 2492 2640  600 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (56.2 kHz e)

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"x72.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz e)

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"x75.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz e)

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz e)

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x576"x59.9  148.35  720 2008 2052 2200  576 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (67.4 kHz e)

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x576"x50.0   27.00  720 732 796 864  576 581 586 625 -hsync -vsync (31.2 kHz e)

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x480"x50.0  148.50  720 2448 2492 2640  480 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (56.2 kHz e)

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x480"x60.0   27.03  720 736 798 858  480 489 495 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x480"x59.9   27.00  720 736 798 858  480 489 495 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"x50.0  148.50  640 2448 2492 2640  480 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (56.2 kHz e)

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"x75.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz e)

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"x72.0   31.50  640 656 696 832  480 481 484 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"x67.0   27.28  640 664 728 816  480 481 484 499 -hsync +vsync (33.4 kHz e)

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"x60.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): EDID for output DFP3

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): EDID for output DFP4

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): EDID for output CRT1

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): EDID for output CRT2

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Output DFP1 disconnected

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Output DFP2 connected

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Output DFP3 disconnected

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Output DFP4 disconnected

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Output CRT1 disconnected

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Output CRT2 disconnected

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Output DFP2 using initial mode 1920x1080

[   275.762] (II) fglrx(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

[   275.763] (II) fglrx(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[   275.763] (II) fglrx(0): Eyefinity capable adapter detected.

[   275.763] (II) fglrx(0): Adapter ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series  has 5 configurable heads and 1 displays connected.

[   275.763] (==) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

[   275.763] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[   275.763] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[   275.763] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[   275.763] (==) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

[   275.763] (==) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

[   275.763] (==) fglrx(0): CapabilitiesEx: 0x00000000

[   275.763] (==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

[   275.763] (==) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

[   275.763] (II) fglrx(0): Shadow Primary option: ShadowPrimary is enabled

[   275.763] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[   275.763] (EE) fglrx(0): atiddxDriScreenInit failed. Probably kernel module missing or incompatible. 

[   275.763] (WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************************

[   275.763] (WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed                               *

[   275.763] (WW) fglrx(0): * kernel module (fglrx.ko) may be missing or incompatible *

[   275.763] (WW) fglrx(0): * 2D and 3D acceleration disabled                         *

[   275.763] (WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************************

[   275.790] (II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xf00000000 FBMappedSize: 0x10000000

```

opengl:

```

eselect opengl list

Available OpenGl implementations:

[1]    ati

[2]    xorg-x11 *

```

Xorg-x11 war standartmäßig ausgewählt. Wenn ich ati auswähle passiert genau das selbe (viel Text -> schwarzer Bildschirm), bis auf dass sich Xorg nach einiger Zeit von selbst beendet. Die Log müsste gleich aussehen.

Grafikkarte:

```

lspci | grep VGA

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Juniper [Radeon HD 5700 Series]

```

Bin für jede Hilfe Dankbar

Viele Grüße,

Zeromsu

*Hinzufüg* Ach ja: Ich habe mich an die englische Dokumentation gehalten.Last edited by Zeromsu on Sat Jan 19, 2013 5:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo

 *Zeromsu wrote:*   

> (fglrx.ko is missing)

 

Zitat aus deinen verlinkten Thread:  *Zeromsu wrote:*   

> Das liegt dann wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich zwar die neuen Kernelquellen installiert habe, diese aber noch nicht nutze.

 

Ja, das vermute ich auch  :Wink: 

Schau doch mal mit welcher Kernel-Sources Version dein aktuell installierter ATI-Treiber gebaut wurde bzw zu welchem Kernel das fglrx installiert wurde - siehe zb mit 

```
$ equery files ati-drivers | grep .ko
```

 (equery stammt aus dem app-portage/gentoolkit Paket)

Und schau auch welcher Kernel aktuell grade läuft 

```
uname -r
```

 und ob das fglrx Modul mit diesem fehlerfrei ladbar wäre: 

```
# rmmod fglrx

# modprobe -v fglrx
```

/edit:

Wenn du den fglrx Treiber nutzen möchtest dann schalte am besten auf 

```
 eselect opengl set ati
```

 um.

----------

## Zeromsu

Schonmal Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hallo
> 
>  *Zeromsu wrote:*   (fglrx.ko is missing) 
> 
> Zitat aus deinen verlinkten Thread:  *Zeromsu wrote:*   Das liegt dann wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich zwar die neuen Kernelquellen installiert habe, diese aber noch nicht nutze. 
> ...

 

Huch das ist mir fast schon ein bisschen peinlich   :Embarassed: 

Also ner neue Kernel läuft jetzt und stimmt fglrx überein.

Irgendwie scheint bei mir gar kein fglrx modul vorhanden zu sein... Sollte das nicht automatisch mit erstellt werden?

----------

## Zeromsu

Ich glaube ich habe mein Problem lösen können (zumindest fast).

Zunächst einmal hat nach einem neustart bei mir X funktioniert, aber startx ist mit der Meldung:

```

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 59: twm: command not found

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 60: xclock: command not found

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 61: xterm: command not found

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 63: exec: exterm: command not found

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 62: xterm: command not found 

```

abgestürzt.

Ich habe dann mit

```

emerge twm xterm xclock -1

```

die fehlenden Pakete vorläufig installiert. Habe ich diesen Fehler produziert, indem ich irgendwas vergassen habe, oder sind das (wieder) fehlende Abhängigkeiten? Oder benötigt man die Pakete nur zum Testen? (Der Befehl X hat bei mir Funktioniert, bevor ich dei oben genannten Pakete installirt hatte. Heißt das, dass ich diese nur zum Testen des X-server benötige und sobald ich dann eine Oberfläche installiert habe diese wieder löschen kann?)

Das einzige was jetzt (und bis jetzt   :Laughing:  ) noch stört ist unten rechts im Xserver Das AMD Logo unter dem " Testin use only" steht... Aber da das eigentliche Problem gelöst ist => solved *freu*

*Hinzufüg* Das mit dem Logo scheint wohl ein Feature von AMD zu sein, dass immer bei dem aktuellsten Treiber solange bis dieser veraltet ist, laut Goolge XD

----------

